

Top ISPs threaten to be less innovative and spend less on network upgrades - Deinos
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/05/top-isps-threaten-to-be-less-innovative-and-spend-less-on-network-upgrades/

======
mullingitover
Great plan! They allow their infrastructure to decay, then cities/counties
seize their infrastructure through eminent domain and run them as local
utilities. The local utilities get regulated as monopolies, so they won't be
sending every single deferred upgrade dollar ("profits") to their
shareholders. A new crop of ISPs all have access to the network at regulated
rates, people get a choice of ISP, competition blooms in the desert.

Or, y'know, the FCC rolls over and gives them what they want, and they
continue to be less innovative and spend less on network upgrades as per
usual, and they spend generously on brib--er, lobbying and campaign financing.

------
bediger4000
How will we know if/when this happens?

I've had the same DSL "speed" since May of 2000. No amount of talking to
manager's managers has or will change this.

